# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Ik wil afvallen

## Mil0

[FONT=Times][SIZE=7][COLOR=blue]
hal0w,
ik ben een meisje van 13 jaar. ik word soms een beetje gepest. ik ben 1,65 meter lang en weeg ongeveer 73 kilo. ik wil graag afvallen, maar het wil niet. ik probeer minder te eten, dat wel en beetje lukt. maar het afvallen wil niet. in twee week ben ik maar iets van 2 kilo kwijt. daarom dacht ik, dat ik misschien laxeerpillen kon gebruiken. ik weet niet egt wat ik moet. hoe kom ik er aan? kan er aan dood gaan? mail me even: [email protected]. of jevoegt me toe. en ik hoop dat er iemand is die er met mij over kan praten en antwoorden weet op me vragen. 
-x³- Mil0 :unsure: :unsure: :unsure:

----------


## Marie

laxeer pillen helpen op den duur je darmen naar de blixem
door het gebruik van die pillen kunnen je darmen op den duur geen voedingsstoffen meer opnemen en daardoor kun je ernstig ondervoed raken (ook als je voldoende eet)
Je krijgt op den duur chronische diaree, wat gepaard kan gaan met ernstige uitdrogingsverschijnselen.
Aan ondervoeding en uitdrogingsverschijselen kun je dood gaan ja.
maar je kunt er bv oook heel erg ziek door worden of je gezichtsvermogen verliezen.
Je schildklier kan het opgeven en zo kan ik je nog wel wat nare dingen vertellen.


Je zult het misschien niet van me willen horen, maar in principe ben jij niet te zwaar.

Als je toch wat wilt doen, ga dan eens met je huisarts of een erkend dietiste praten en doe het op een gezonde manier.
Meer bewegen en gezond eten.

Overigens is twee kilo in twee weken afvallen al heel veel.
Als je sneller afvalt dan komt het er ook heel snel weer aan.
Plus nog een paar kilo extra.
En dat is natuurlijk niet je bedoeling

----------


## anoniem99

als je maar 30 laxeer inneemt, 1 of 2 per dag.. kan je dan gezondheidsklachten krijgen?

----------


## Den=)

Neej niet echt .. Maar het kan verslavend werken hea.. bang dat je aankomt als je niet meer slikt etc etc...

@Mil0, gewoon minder eten en vooral minder snoep.. (duuhh) probeer elke dag meer dan 1&#189;uur te bewegen dat scheeld echt! ik raad je geen lax aan, ik gebruik t nu en moet gewoon thuis lax hebben.. ik gebruik het niet veel meer maar als t op is haal ik toch steeds nieuwe :S

----------


## anoniem99

snoep eet ik sowieso niet vaak en ik ben topsporter dus bewegen zit wel goed :P maar bedankt :Wink:

----------


## Yv

Het is logisch dat je niet afvalt, omdat je in de groei bent. Je moet juist eten, om de lengte in te schieten. Wat helpt is meer bewegen. Neem alsjeblieft geen laxeerpillen, want dat tast je gezondheid aan. Vooral je darmen worden lax en weten uiteindelijk niet meer hoe ze zelf moet werken. Geniet van het lekkere eten en negeer het pesten. Dat ze je pesten is niet leuk en daar moet je iets aan doen door bijv te negeren, maar niet door af te vallen.

----------


## anoniem99

> Het is logisch dat je niet afvalt, omdat je in de groei bent. Je moet juist eten, om de lengte in te schieten. Wat helpt is meer bewegen. Neem alsjeblieft geen laxeerpillen, want dat tast je gezondheid aan. Vooral je darmen worden lax en weten uiteindelijk niet meer hoe ze zelf moet werken. Geniet van het lekkere eten en negeer het pesten. Dat ze je pesten is niet leuk en daar moet je iets aan doen door bijv te negeren, maar niet door af te vallen.


 
wie wordt er gepest dan:O?

----------


## Yv

Mil0 schreef dat ze een beetje werd gepest.

----------


## natasha

Heey...
Ik vind mezelf echt te dik..... Ik beweeg gewoon genoeg, en eet niet zoveel ofzo... Maar ik val gewoon niet af! En als ik dan gewoon een week goed heb gegeten en ik ben niet afgevallen dan voel ik me k*t en dan ga ik weer gewoon normaal eten. Wat is gewoon een goede en snelle manier om af te vallen. Ik wil gewoon 4 kilo ofzo afvallen.....
xx Natasha

----------


## jhdijken

Hallo natasja /Milo

Er is een steengoede gezondheidsprogramma die je zeker helpt je kilo's kwijt te raken Het heet Het Weet hoe je Eet gezondheidsprogramma. Wij zijn 15/25 kilo kwijt zitten strak in het vel wat bij gewone dieeten niet gebeurd we kunnen alles eten en voelen ons super. Ik ben daarom gestart met de opleiding tot begeleider voor dit programma. dus als je er ,meer vanaf wilt weten laat dan wat van je horen of mail [email protected] gr jean.

----------


## pilvraagjes

> Heey...
> Ik vind mezelf echt te dik..... Ik beweeg gewoon genoeg, en eet niet zoveel ofzo... Maar ik val gewoon niet af! En als ik dan gewoon een week goed heb gegeten en ik ben niet afgevallen dan voel ik me k*t en dan ga ik weer gewoon normaal eten. Wat is gewoon een goede en snelle manier om af te vallen. Ik wil gewoon 4 kilo ofzo afvallen.....
> xx Natasha


Mag ik vragen hoe lang je bent en wat je weegt? In principe, zeker voor kleine gewichtsafnames (4kg) werkt het heel goed om niet te snoepen en goed te bewegen. Neem 1/2 maanden de tijd, dan weet je tenminste ook dat het eraf blijft. In 2 weken 4 kg kwijtraken kan ook, maar dan krijg je er rustig 8 voor terug...

----------


## lisa9355

Phen375 dieetpil - phen375.com Ik heb de bestelling zoals beloofd op tijd ontvangen en de pillen werken fantastisch.

----------

